# Black House Sig request



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So I've had the chute boxe one for a little while, wanting to change it up.

Big fan of Black House so I'm looking for a sig, nothing really specific.

I want in it is the Black house Logo in some form and to say Casa Preta (Black House) somewhere.

With pics of Jacare, Anderson, Aldo and JDS.

The rest I'll leave up to you and your creative minds.

Will give up credits of course. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So I've had the chute boxe one for a little while, wanting to change it up.
> 
> Big fan of Black House so I'm looking for a sig, nothing really specific.
> 
> ...


I'll try something for you.
Give me 2-3 days...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it.
No credits needed... :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's badass man thanks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who else than limba. Nice job my brotha!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> That's badass man thanks.


You're welcome!



Rauno said:


> Who else than limba. Nice job my brotha!


And thanks!
Actually when i look at that sig, i think: "holly f*ck! there's so much *EPICNESS* in that sig!". 
Those 4 could enter a pub and beat the shit out of everyone there! 

_PS: Aldo scares me the most LOL_


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Just beautiful Limba!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just beautiful Limba!


Thanks Bobby!

The distribution of the fighters looks a bit like the FFL sig i did for you! 
It's pretty much the only way to squeeze so many fighters in such a small space. lol


----------

